# Whiny post - all sympathy accepted



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I am feeling rather yucky and down tonight. My stomach has been hurting pretty bad for the past several days. I don't want to eat, but feel worse if I don't, so I force it down. I am anxious and short tempered and I just plain don't feel good. Heck, it has been 10 years since I've really felt good! I am sick and tired of feeling sick all the time. I want to have a life, but can't because I never feel up to anything. It seems like we will never sell this house and move and my family will be torn apart forever. It is horribly stressful and I jump everytime the phone rings because it may be a showing and I don't have the house as spotless as it could be. It is almost never a showing, but I jump anyway. Now, I also jump every time I hear a car outside after some people just showed up on my doorstep last week. I had just come out of the bathroom (gotta love that IBS) and had to go turn on the vent and spray it really good with hairspray (I don't use air freshener). Not fun at all. I am also quite sad about Grandpa's death last week (really, my husband's grandpa, but for awhile I got to have a grandpa again).I just don't know how much longer I can take this. I want to feel good. My fantasy is to feel good enough to be able to go on "Survivor". I never would for real because I can't stand camping even just overnight, but it sure would be nice to know I could do that if I wanted to. I can hardly go 2 miles down the road to Wal-Mart.I am just feeling rather whiny and needed to vent to someone. Thank you to whoever is out there who took the time to read this.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Awwww, Lauralee... know just how you feel, been in your situation, and will be there again perhaps...Here are some ((((((((HUGS)))))))))) for you, and know that my thoughts and prayers are with you, hon. I hope that you will feel better soon and that your house situation goes just the way it should. Also, lighting matches then blowing them out works well too!







And there is a candle called Grapevine in the chain stores that works wonders!Speaking from experience.... Hang in there and take care of yourself...Peace and blessings to you, hon... xxx


----------



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Lauralee,I think many of us can relate to the way you are feeling. I've been in your state of mind MANY times over the last 16 years or so (since I first got IBS). It's funny that you mentioned Survivor, because I've had that same thought many times. I'm with you - I'm not into camping, but just the idea that people actually feel well enough and confident enough to do something like that is inconceivable to me. It takes everything in me to just go overnight to someone's HOUSE sometimes!!!We all have ups and downs. I'm sorry you're on the "down" swing right now, but hopefully it won't be long before you're feeling better and happier. Hang in there... I'll be thinking about you.Linda


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Thank you Marilyn and Linda, I feel better today now that my stomach has settled down a bit. It is certainly easier to keep a sunny outlook if I'm not in pain!My husband and I decided to expand our house search to include other areas and higher priced houses. I found one on the internet today that looks really good. It isn't quite as big as we wanted, but it has a beautiful big yard and overlooks a golf course, in a gated community. My husband wants to build a workshop in the back yard though, so we need to see if the homeowner's association will allow that before we get too excited about this house. Trying to find a house we like is worse than finding a needle in a haystack. I hope we don't have to do this again for a VERY LONG time!!!!! You'd think it wouldn't be hard to find a nice house in a good neighborhood with excellent schools and a big yard, close to the city, but not in the middle of a lot of traffic, but we are finding it to be next to impossible!







Marilyn, the candle is a good idea. I may put one in the bathroom just for that reason!Thanks!


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

(((lauralee))) everyone needs a hug at times!your comment about Survivor hit home. I was watching Globetrekker the other day on PBS. If you're not familair with it, it's a travel show where they go out and explore places. Some of the palces are pretty remote and they always seem to be eating with the locals. Scary







feel better!


----------



## SpaceAngel (Feb 9, 2004)

Lauraleehuge hugs







do u have any pets?when my tummy plays up and sore one of my 2 cats sit on me and keeps it warm something im so thankfull to havealso when my tummy hurts bad i cuddle into my bf cause he hand is much bigger he can place them on my tummy and keep it warm toohuge hugs u need a mate to email email me tori


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Hi Tori! Thank you for the good thoughts!!







I do have pets, but they are hermit crabs, not known for being cuddly!







I am allergic to cats and dogs, so no warm puppy or kitty for my lap.







I love it when my husband puts his hand on my tummy. Unfortunately he is 300 miles away, not too easy from that distance. Some days my heating pad is my best friend!


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

My hubby and I are sort of in the same boat as you. We are buying a modular home and we are supposed to sign the construction loan 2 weeks ago, and they keep wanting this paper and that paper, and the bank has merged with another so they want more papers and Im going to go insane. Im so scared they'll find a reason to say "sorry we made a mistake and you cant have your house" One day im happy and the next Im down...up and down...up and down...my bowels are that way too due to all of this.


----------

